# Chicage Sky Get Third Pick in 2009 WNBA Draft



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Chicago Sky will select third in the 2009 WNBA Draft. The eighth annual WNBA Draft Lottery was conducted by WNBA officials establishing the first five picks of the draft. The Atlanta Dream will have the first pick in the 2009 WNBA Draft. 
Chicago had 167 chances out of 1000 to receive the first pick. The Washington Mystics will have the second pick in the draft, followed by the Sky with the third, the Minnesota Lynx with the forth, the Phoenix Mercury with the fifth pick. 

The Draft Lottery included the five teams that did not qualify for the 2008 WNBA Playoffs. The order of selection for the remainder of the first round as well as the order of selection for the second and third round is determined by inverse order of their respective regular-season records. 

The Chicago Sky finished the 2008 season with a 12-22 record, just missing a spot in the Eastern Conference Playoffs. Jia Perkins led the team in scoring with 17.0 points per game. 

Similar to the 2008 WNBA Draft which introduced Sky center Sylvia Fowles to the WNBA, the 2009 draft class is anticipated to provide another elite group of athletes including: Renee Montgomery from Connecticut, Courtney Paris from Oklahoma University, Kristi Toliver from Maryland, and Kia Vaughn from Rutgers University.

The Sky selected 6'3" Mistie Williams yesterday with the third pick in the WNBA Dispersal Draft of Houston Comets players held via conference call. Williams was drafted 21st overall by the Houston Comets in the 2006 WNBA Draft. Williams played in 32 games in the 2008 WNBA season averaging 3.8 points, 2.4 rebounds, and 0.6 assists per game. The former Duke standout is the all-time winningest player in Duke history with 127 victories and became the fifth Duke player to register over 1,400 points and 800 rebounds in a career. Williams originally from Janesville, Wisconsin received her bachelor's degree from Duke in Women Studies. Williams is currently playing overseas during the offseason in Turkey for Mersin and is the daughter Chubby Checker.


----------

